# New here, plus sized greetings from Australia :)



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome!  And hush yourself! You look great!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Vinter. A) You've got a good looking horse there in Sunny and B) You've got a natural looking balanced posture on Sunny (and that's a good portion of the battle in my opinion) - stick with it you and you'll go places.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome! In no way , shape or form do your resemble a sack of potatoes. You look very natural on that horse.

I can very much relate to you, though I got back into horses at the age of 41, and am now plus sized and 54. it helps to have a saddle, and an instructor, and it helps to increase your fitness in other ways, such as walking a lot , or working out in Yoga or Pilates. Don't let that stop you from committing to riding, but you will find your confidence much sturdier if you have more fitness, regardless of your size.

I do love an Appy!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

You and Sunny look great! The more you ride the more confident you get. He looks like a great horse to share!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I got back into riding at 36 and would be considered plus size now. It's only too late if aren't breathing anymore until then where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The words that come to my mind are "Nice horse" and "Great smile"

Welcome, you are in good company, there are a lot of larger, less confident, older ladies around here, we help each other along


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome! You look great on that handsome appy! Just keep riding and spending time with him, you will get the hang of things before you know it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You look just fine on that lovely Appy! Don't put yourself down so much. Core work is key to balance-maybe some Yoga and/or Pilates.Walking is also good & personally I like having strong hands, so use hand grips or a tennis ball. Happy trails!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horse looks fine, rider looks fine. Don't see a sack of potatoes anywhere. :wink:


----------



## Vinter (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your kindness. I am finding it extremely interesting looking at the breeds of your horses - what an array! (Some I've never heard of ) And the snow!
tinyliny we have a saddle but I sometimes ride with a bareback pad in the hope that it will improve my balance. Financially, an instructor for me is not possible at the moment, maybe next year. Until then I'll try to get out and do some walking and see if I can be brave enough to hop on Sun more often.


----------

